# Cadence call SFC Dover



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Being on bases a lot during matches, I hear a lot of jodys, but i think this is the most haunting call i've ever heard,,,,,whished i could hear it in person.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8-XkPJXhCw]Best Cadence and Best Cadence Caller Ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Sums it all up!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds pretty good. Ours was ever that good.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wish it had the lyrics.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Stand up, hook up.......


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

here's something, it seems to be a variation that SFC Dover is calling.



Created by: PFC Roger L. Southard
Some Say Freedom is Free
Well I tend to Disagree
Some say freedom is won
Through the Barrel of a Gun

My Daddy Faught in Vietnam
Went to War with the Viet Cong
My Grand dad faught in World War two
And Gave is Life for Me and You

So tell me Why, why O Why..
Do I keep Fightin On
So tell me why why o why
Do we Keep Marchin On

It was a Dark and Dismal Day
Two Planes Crashed into the World Trade
Was a Dark and Dismal Day
Two planes crashed into the world trade

Tell me why, why o why
Did those people have to die
Tell me why, why o why
Did those families have to cry?

Was just after dawn
A plane flew into the pentagon
Was just after dawn
A plane flew into the pentagon

Tell me why, why o why
Did those soldiers have to die
Tell me why why o why
Do these tears fill my eyes.

Some say freedom is free
Well I tend to disagree
Some say freedom is won
Through the barrel of a gun
So I keep fightin on...


another : 

SOME SAY FREEDOM IS FREE

Some say freedom is free,
but I tend to disagree. 
Some say freedom is won,
through the barrel of a gun. 
My daddy gave up his life,
so that you could have your right.
On the night my daddy left,
the air was cold the ground was wet.
They put him on a silver jet.
It was a night I won't forget.

Some say freedom is free,
but I tend to disagree.
Some say freedom is won,
through the barrel of a gun. 
There was a knock knock at the door.
My momma knew what was in store.
On that night my daddy died.
Oh, my momma she was crying.

Some say freedom is free,
but I tend to disagree.
Some say freedom is won,
through the barrel of a gun. 
Many years have come and gone,
my momma still lives all alone.

Some say freedom is free,
but I tend to disagree.
Some say freedom is won,
through the barrel of a gun.
Some say freedom is free,
but I tend to disagree.


----------

